# Epigeneium lyonii/treacherianum



## paphioboy (Oct 14, 2014)

A local species from Sabah. A Dendrobium relative, this has small semi-compressed pseudobulbs with a pair of thick leathery leaves arranged on a creeping rhizome. Requires bright light. I only had this for several months, didn't expect spikes to suddenly pop up. Must be triggered by temperature changes. They bloom from the top of mature pseudobulbs.


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 14, 2014)

I like this!!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 14, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 14, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2014)

Pretty. I love the color.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2014)

I like those bloom!!!! What size ? Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2014)

very pretty colour


----------



## Stone (Oct 15, 2014)

Love these. I just got one but I hope I can keep it warm enough.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Colorful and interesting one.


----------



## gnathaniel (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome! I've killed a few of these, definitely not the easiest in my conditions. How moist do you keep yours? 

Name has been changed back to Dendrobium in the Kew database, by the way, along with every other ex-Epigeneium.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 16, 2014)

Beautiful.
I love the scent of these, kind of like coconut suntan lotion.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 16, 2014)

I love the starry shape. Sometimes I think the orchid world is a little too obsessed with big, round, full flowers. Give me stars, spiders, and ribbons any day.

A dendrobium relative that loves high light conditions, you say? Well, that's pretty much all I need to hear to know that it won't like my growing conditions, so I'll admire it from afar.

Is this guy/gal fragrant? How do you grow it?


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 17, 2014)

I have not had the chance to sniff it, as the plant is back in my hometown. Its in a plastic pot, hanging. It is potted in lava rock and charcoal with a thin top-dress of sphagnum moss. My growing area is exposed to sun and rain, watered daily if it does not rain.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 17, 2014)

Strongly fragrant! The fragrance is one of the most striking features of this beautiful orchid. I was recently kindly given a plant by Michael and Ben Ooi. A gift I will hopefully have the good fortune treasure and enjoy for years to come


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 20, 2014)

Whole plant with 5 spikes..


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks great!!!! Jean


----------



## gnathaniel (Oct 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

